# Prayers Needed for Cameo



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Please say some prayers tonight for my Cameo. rayer: We are in Georgia visiting family and friends and Cameo got sick. 

She was taken to GVS. There are some great doctors taking care of her. This is the same place that treated my boys Cloud and Clouseau when they were so sick. It has some of the best doctors around. 

She has non-cardiogenic pulmonary edema. At this point the suspected cause is a seizure. She had one two years ago and a couple of suspicious episodes since. 

I am very scared for my baby girl. She is in oxygen and has improved a little since she was brought there but not enough to come out of the oxygen. 

Because we are traveling I don't have as much access to SM. I will try to update as I can.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear about Cameo  My sincere thoughts and prayers will be with you and Cameo today.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

OMG Carina, I am so sorry......yes, I will pray for Cameo :heart: . I feel good that she is where she is~~Bless your heart!!! Please keep us in formed when you can!!! rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh no. I'm so sorry your little Cameo is going thru this.

I'll be praying like crazy. I promise. 


:grouphug: :grouphug: To you, and little Cameo. We love you.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh no!!!! Carina, I am so sorry. She's such a sweet little girl. I will keep Cameo in my thoughts for sure :grouphug: If you need to talk, you know my number girl! Hugs to you :hugging: I really hope she pulls through ok.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

I'll definitely be praying. I'm so glad she has good Vets. Update us when you can.








Joy


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so sorry. Cameo will most definitely be in my prayers. rayer: 

Hugs to both of you. :grouphug:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Carina!!! I'll be praying for you and Cameo!!! :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So sorry Carina. My heart goes out to you and your baby, Cameo. You'll both be in my prayers.
xoxox


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Carina. You must be so worried. (((Healing hugs and thoughts)))


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Carina, I'm so sorry - poor baby Cameo! You are both in my thoughts :grouphug:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

Prayers headed your way from West Georgia! rayer:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry and I'll be praying that everything will be alright with Cameo. 
hugs to you both


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Keeping Cameo in my prayers rayer: rayer:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

OMG Carina, my heart goes out to you and sweet, little Cameo!!! Please try to keep us updated, I will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry to hear this. I will keep her in my prayers. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG - I'm SO sorry to hear this - poor little Cameo :wub: ! I'll certainly be thinking of her and hoping she comes out of this and makes a 
complete recovery. I know how awful it is when our babies are sick! :smcry: 
:grouphug:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry to hear Cameo is sick. I hope she will feel better soon so her mommy can stop worrying. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Carina, keeping you and Cameo in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i'm sooo sorry to hear this!! Please keep us updated. *hugs you*


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 9 2009, 10:33 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702513


> Please say some prayers tonight for my Cameo. rayer: We are in Georgia visiting family and friends and Cameo got sick.
> 
> She was taken to GVS. There are some great doctors taking care of her. This is the same place that treated my boys Cloud and Clouseau when they were so sick. It has some of the best doctors around.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about your Cameo. It is such a helpless feeling when our babies are sick.  

I will certainly keep Cameo and you in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh, Carina, I am so sorry to hear about Cameo! I will pray for your little girl. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Saying a special prayer for Cameo - I know she will be ok with all the SM Prayers she has on her side :grouphug:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Oh Carina, I am so sorry to hear this news about sweet little Cameo. I know nothing on the topic of pulmonary adema ... how serious is this? You're so right about the doctors at GVS - that's exactly where I'd go if one of my babies needed emergency care. I know it must ease your mind that you are able to take her to vets that you trust ... which is a rare thing when one is traveling! 
I'd still love to get together with you while you're here if it works out, but Cameo comes first. I pray your little girl will be okay, and that she is back in mommy's arms in no time. :grouphug: 
I will send you a PM ...


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh Carina, I just saw your post. I hope Cameo is doing better by now. All paws will be crossed her that she has a quick recovery.

Hugs, :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Cathy

[attachment=46633SCN1081_resized.jpg]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Prayers and wonderful thoughts, I hope she will be ok :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Saying tons of prayers for you and Cameo :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

So sorry to find this news about little Cameo! She's in excellent hands and will be praying they can get her back to rights quickly!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: rayer: SENDING PRAYERS TO BABY CAMEO


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I have an update, but I am afraid it isn't much of one. There hasn't been much change. The doctor from GVS just called and started off with the key information. Cameo is resting comfortably in the oxygen. When she comes out of the oxygen she gets stressed and her color goes off. 

The doctor told me not to get discouraged that this condition really is a day to day thing and some dogs actually get worse before they get better. If she is going to make it through this, she may just need time and the intensive care and the oxygen she is getting. 

I asked about the potential harm if she were to have another seizure and they told me that yes another incident would cause more problems, but they have her on a seizure watch and if she has anything they will treat for it to catch and counteract the problem. 

Thank you all for your prayers and healing thoughts. I know many of you know my little girl, but for those that don't I thought you might be interested to learn a little about her:

She came to us as a foster dog when she was just over a year old. I fell in love and couldn't let her go (though she would have been placed easily). Unlike our other girl Caly who was severely abused, Cameo came to us pre-spoiled. 

She is incredibly smart. Too smart sometimes. She excelled at those areas of obedience that she liked to do. She was also incredibly stubborn, so didn't do what didn't make sense to her. It always amazed me that this little three pound girl could be as smart as any dog 50X her size. 

She has a temper when things do not go her way. She gets angry about doors closing on her and tends to show her ferocity at them. I liken it to an angry butterfly. Lots of flutter but not much to fear. 

She did obedience classes with us, but used her skills learned as a therapy dog. At first informally, when I broke both arms less than a year after she came home to us, she was my best caretaker. She stayed with me constantly while I recovered. And I was able to hold onto her when I still couldn't lift my larger boys. When both of my boys died two years ago within a month of each other she was the one who kissed my tears away. Yes, she actually loves kissing eyes. She tested to become a therapy dog with the Happy Tails group in Atlanta. She found her calling here. Her visits brought her a legion of fans.

She is my cuddle bug and wants nothing more than to be held as much as possible. (Except treats, those will get her attention quick). When she came to us she was wearing a charm around her neck that said "Not Spoiled, Blessed." I am the one who is blessed. I cannot imagine a greater blessing than to have this beautiful girl in my life for these last 7 years. rayer: 

Here is a picture of my sweet girl: 
[attachment=46646:CameoCushyPillow.jpg]


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:grouphug: Poor Cameo, I hope she recovers quickly :grouphug:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Carina, thank you so much for telling those of us who didn't have the privilege of knowing Cameo her story. I feel I know her now. My prayers are going out for her recovery. What a sweet little girl. Prayers for you too to see you through this. You must be beside yourself with worry. I pray God will guide the drs. to get Cameo well and home to you.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Carina, do the doctors think that if they can get her stablized and put her on anti-seizure medication, she will be able to come home? I will continue to pray for sweet, cutie pie Cameo!!! I know you love her very much----my heart goes out to you!!!!! I have always loved those big eyes she has. They give her little face such a darling look!!! Get better Miss Cameo, so you can go home with Mommy and Grams!!!!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Keeping you and cameo in my thoughts and prayers. rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Carina, thank you for the update. I came on hoping there would be one. I really wish it were a better one, but at the moment, stable is pretty good. I know Cameo and she is such a precious little baby with so much spunk for all she's come through. Please keep us updated, call me if you want or need to at anytime. I'm here for you my friend. :grouphug: :grouphug: We're all pulling for you guys.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh Carina, I hadn't heard Cameo's story. What a beautiful little blessing she is. I pray God will bless her and the doctors can bring her back to good health. rayer: She is a beautiful little girl and I love your story, especially the "angry butterfly". :smrofl: :wub:


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Thanks for the update. I'm praying for Cameo. GVS is a great facility. I take Nikki there. 

Keep us posted


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Carina, I'm so sorry. I'll keep Cameo in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 10 2009, 07:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702732


> I have an update, but I am afraid it isn't much of one. There hasn't been much change. The doctor from GVS just called and started off with the key information. Cameo is resting comfortably in the oxygen. When she comes out of the oxygen she gets stressed and her color goes off.
> 
> The doctor told me not to get discouraged that this condition really is a day to day thing and some dogs actually get worse before they get better. If she is going to make it through this, she may just need time and the intensive care and the oxygen she is getting.
> 
> ...


Oh, Carina, that was so sweet. :bysmilie: 

I pray Cameo will only improve from here on out and get better in no time so that she can get even more spoiled by her mommy. *Hugs to you and precious Cameo*


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear little Cameo is having problems. I hope the vets there can get her home
to you in short order.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm sorry, carina. you and cameo with both be in my thoughts. :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: She is a sweet and beautiful baby!
I pray this ends soon and she will recover fully.
Prayers and much love :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Sounds like a little miracle girl. Bless both of your hearts. Sending even more prayers......


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: Little Cameo is such a sweet sweet girl, I am keeping you both in my thoughts and prayers. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers are continuing for your special little Cameo! I'm going to focus on thinking positive and that she'll get a speedy recovery!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Carina, I'm crying as I type this. How can God take your little therapy dog? I just don't understand it.
I'm sending prayers, hopefully it'll help alittle.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Praying for Cameo :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh Carina, I am so, so sorry! Just reading this thread today and am sending you lots of hugs and many positive thoughts for Cameo and you.

Hugs, hugs, hugs,

Joanne and Mateo


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about Cameo. Thank you for sharing her story with us. I love the saying on her charm. I'm praying like crazy for her. She sounds like she has lots of attitude and a strong will. Just the things needed to pull her out of something like this. :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I am so very sorry this is happening with your DARLING Cameo. I can understand the pain your heart is in currently. I certainly will say prayers for Cameo's recovery and your peace of mind.

God bless you both!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

In my thoughts, heart and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Hugs and prayers for both of you.
:grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope Cameo recovers quickly and is home with you again soon.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Carina, I'm so sorry to hear this.

You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

keeping you and Cameo in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Prayers for your precious Cameo rayer: rayer: rayer: .


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Praying for you and Cameo. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 10 2009, 10:20 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=702732


> I have an update, but I am afraid it isn't much of one. There hasn't been much change. The doctor from GVS just called and started off with the key information. Cameo is resting comfortably in the oxygen. When she comes out of the oxygen she gets stressed and her color goes off.
> 
> The doctor told me not to get discouraged that this condition really is a day to day thing and some dogs actually get worse before they get better. If she is going to make it through this, she may just need time and the intensive care and the oxygen she is getting.
> 
> ...


Dear Carina,

Thank you for sharing the story with those of us who have not been members as long as others have been. I appreciate knowing more about your darling Cameo. 

Your story is heartwarming, to say the least.

My prayers continue for both you and Cameo. I pray she will be well and home with you soon.

Healing and Warm Hugs, :grouphug: 

Marie


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: will keep you all in my prayers *HUGS*


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

rayer: rayer: rayer:  *Prayers and Warm Hugs to both of you at this difficult time.*


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

She's gone. 

I can hardly believe it; as I type those words, I just can't wrap my mind around it. I think a part of me is numb. I had gone to visit her earlier tonight during visiting hours and I was very concerned about her breathing. I was afraid my visit was stressing her. 

Not long after we got back to the hotel, I was logging onto this forum to read all the wonderful prayers and healing words of everyone at SM. The doctor called and told us to come. We got there and she was struggling to breathe. I pet her and told her we loved her and stood with her for a long time. But I became afraid that I was causing her stress and asked the doctor. He said that I could try leaving and see if it calmed her. He would come get me soon. We waited outside. He came out and told me she was gone. It was very close to midnight, so I don't know if she died on the 10th (my grandmother's birthday) or the 11th. 

He took us into a room with her. Of course, Cadeau is with us since we are traveling there was no way to leave him home. I let him smell her and he started crying. It was/is so heartbreaking. I hope I did the right thing for him. I hope it helped him to understand and didn't traumatize him. He loved her. 

I can't imagine what life will be like without her for all of us. She had such a big spirit in that tiny body. I miss her so much. There are so many details that make our precious little ones unique. I hate knowing I will never again have that special blessing that was my darling Miss Cameo.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Carina, I am so sorry. :grouphug: I just don't know what to say. :bysmilie:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Carina, I am so sorry. :grouphug: 

Rest in Peace sweet little Cameo :grouphug:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Oh Carina, I am so sad for you right now, the tears are blinding me as I type this.... :crying: :crying: :crying: ...I hope my little Shiva is covering your sweet Cameo with licks at the bridge right now and they are happy and healthy.

My heart goes out to you..... :grouphug:


----------



## xo daisy baby ox (Nov 9, 2008)

Carina, I am very sorry to hear about your poor Cameo. :crying: My heart is so heavy and sad for you right now. :smcry: You are in my thoughts. :grouphug: :crying 2:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh my God , I am so sorry :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

Oh, Carina, I am so, so sorry :crying: for your loss, I don't even know what to say. I know how much you loved your beautiful little Cameo :wub: 
and how devastating this must be. Sending heartfelt condolences and :grouphug: .


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry :grouphug: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Carina, i'm so sorry about Cameo, i'm at a loss for words right now. :crying: You and your family are in my prayers. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Oh my gosh, I am soo sorry. I am crying as I type this (and I'm not usually a tearful person) How awful. *hugs you tight*


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 


I have no idea what to say. I do know that life is not fair. It is so terrible that this happened to your sweet little girl.
Hugs of comfort to you and your family. Please know how sorry I am for you and her.


:crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Praying that you will find peace in your grief.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I am so, so sorry to hear about Cameo. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: OMG Carina I am so so sorry.
Please accept my condolences , what sad news.  
You must be devastated, you and yours are in my prayers Carina.

so so sorry. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am so deeply heartfelt so sorry. :grouphug: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: 

I can't even find the words. The pain you feel, gosh, I know, it just takes your breath away.

No, you did the right thing, absolutely letting Cadeau know.

Bless you sweetheart.

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 11 2009, 02:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703294


> She's gone.
> 
> I can hardly believe it; as I type those words, I just can't wrap my mind around it. I think a part of me is numb. I had gone to visit her earlier tonight during visiting hours and I was very concerned about her breathing. I was afraid my visit was stressing her.
> 
> ...


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I am so very sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

:smcry: I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no. I wasn't expecting to see this post this morning - I'm so sorry. :grouphug: so very sorry


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

:crying: :crying: I am so sorry Carina, tears just are rolling down for you and your family. My prayers are with you all at the time of sorrow.



Diane


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh no...i'm so sorry...i don't know what else to say. what a terrible loss. you will be in my thoughts. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I have tears as I type ... :smcry: this is such terribly sad news! My heart breaks for you! :grouphug: I so wish I had the words to comfort you!

I do think you did the right thing about allowing Cadeau to see her. Though he likely will miss her too, I've read that when two pooches are very close and one passes the other handles it better when they 'understand' than when the other just goes away and they don't know why.

Know we are here for you... wish we could do more.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Carina, I did not expect to read this! My heart is aching for you and I feel like someone has kicked me in the gut. :crying: I can only imagine how you feel. Poor little Cadeau, it broke my heart when you said he cried. What a horrible time you have had. How is your Mother.....I know she was so close to Cameo also. I remember when we use to talk alot when you got Cadeau and you told me so much about Cameo and I fell in love with those beautiful soulful eyes of hers. Oh, I am so sorry. I know how much you loved and cared for her. You were the greatest Mommy in the whole world!!! This is the saddest news to wake up to.....please know that through you, we loved little Cameo. May she rest in peace. :crying: :crying:


----------



## Kissi's Mom (Apr 21, 2006)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 11 2009, 02:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703294


> She's gone.
> 
> I can hardly believe it; as I type those words, I just can't wrap my mind around it. I think a part of me is numb. I had gone to visit her earlier tonight during visiting hours and I was very concerned about her breathing. I was afraid my visit was stressing her.
> 
> ...


I am so sorry for you loss, you are in my thoughts & prayers.
Linda


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh, Carina, I am so sorry for your loss. I just cannot imagine how devastated you must be. I am keeping you in my thoughts and prayers. I think you did the right thing for Cadeau. Hugs,

Linda


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so very very sorry for your loss of sweet little Cameo.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Oh Carina, I am so sorry. I am sitting here with tears in my eyes. I prayed so hard that she would get better and pull through this for you.

We are both so sad for you. Beau is giving her kisses by the bridge. :smcry: I'm so sorry Carina. I'm here for you. You know that. 

Call me. :grouphug: Poor Cameo. Rest in Peace sweet little girl.

We are all here for you.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I am so incredibly sorry for your loss - hold tight to your memories of your dear sweet precious little one.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

I just found this thread.....I am so terribly sorry about your loss of Miss Cameo....I can't imagine how painful this must be. My thoughts and prayers are with you :grouphug:


----------



## Lois1103 (Oct 11, 2006)

Oh Carina - I am so very sorry. I just don't know what to say. I will pray for peace for all of you. Hugs from Susan, Bentley, and Brighton


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

RIP BEAUTIFUL CAMEO :smcry:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I am shocked and saddened to hear of your tragic loss of Cameo. My sincere condolences to you and your family. . . .

[attachment=46696affodil..._3_cameo.jpg]


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Carina, I am so, so sorry :crying:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry, I will keep you and your family in my prayers.

Cathy


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

(((Carina))) I just do not have the words. :smcry: I am so sorry. What beautiful memories you have of her, your beloved, Cameo. :grouphug: We are all here for you.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so sorry :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

No! This is just not fair. My heart is breaking for you. It is so sudden and Cameo so young. I can only imagine how you must feel and I am so very very sorry. :grouphug: 
Debbie


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Oh Carina....I am so sorry for your loss. Cameo was indeed an angel on this earth. She accomplished so much and blessed so many hearts while she was here. My heart goes out to you and my prayers are with you. I know how much pain you must be in right now...and I pray that the memories you have of Cameo will comfort your heart. Much love to you...my deepest condolences. :grouphug:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm so sorry Carina :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## prism (Dec 29, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. My heart is breaking for you all. Cadeau's reaction really got my tears flowing. You did the right thing and he can also have some closure instead of always expecting her to return. Hugs all around. :grouphug: 
Priscilla


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh no! this is very sad news. Carina we are sending our sincere condolences to you and your family. 

RIP little Cameo


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Carina, I am shocked and so upset by your news. My prayers go out to you.

RIP, dear Cameo. [attachment=46699:candle40.gif] [attachment=46699:candle40.gif] [attachment=46699:candle40.gif] [attachment=46699:candle40.gif]


----------



## krisT (Sep 13, 2008)

I am so sorry! Your family is in our prayers. This breaks my heart to hear.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:crying: I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

So very sad...deepest felt condolences and much love to you at this most trying of times...I am so very sorry....


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Carina. I'm right here crying and in shock with you. This is not what I expected at all when I logged on this morning. I'm so very sorry. Your precious Cameo was not only a blessing to you, but to many others. She loved and helped so many people in her short life. You were both blessed to find each other.

And I agree that it was the best thing for Cadeau that he got to say good bye. I had read some similar things that Terry mentioned about it being better for the one left behind. So they understand and are not confused.

There just aren't words for times like this. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 11 2009, 02:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703294


> She's gone.[/B]


I'm so sorry Carina. :grouphug:


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Oh no, I'm so very sorry for your loss of your precious Cameo. I know your grief must be overwhelming, and your heart feels like it will burst. I hope you can be somewhat comforted with the sweet memories of your little one. Rest in peace Cameo.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I can't even begin to tell you how shocked and sorry I am to read Cameo is gone. I sure didn't expect to see that in your update. This breaks my heart and I know you are devastated. I'm at a loss for words. I'm just so so sorry. 
Hugs and prayers for you and your family. Please know you're in my thoughts. 
Jane


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I'm so very sorry Carina - I too didn't expect to read this when I logged on ..

My deepest condolences - I know the numb feeling - it's just so surreal.

Hugs to you :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Carina I am so very sorry :grouphug: This is such sad news, I didn't expect this outcome at all :crying: 
Rest in Peace sweet little Cameo :smcry:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I am so sorry for your loss, how terrible. Just keep remembering all of the good times you had with her.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm so sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I am very sorry too.

:grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

Oh my goodness. I am so very sorry. I don't have the words to say that will make you feel better. Rest assured she went knowing love and lots of it. She will be at the Rainbow Bridge waiting for you playing with all of the other little fluff babies. God Bless your soul. I'm so terribly sorry!


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your little one. I truly am. :smcry:


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so very sorry Carina!! My heart is breaking for you!!!! :crying: You'll be in my thoughts!!! rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I'm so very sorry for this terrible loss.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry, Carina. Cameo was a very special girl. My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I am so sad to read the heart breaking news this a.m. 
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: ((((Carina)))) :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:
R.I.P. Cameo


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Carina. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh no. Carina I am so very sorry.  

Rest In Peace wee little Cameo


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

:smcry: I'm so,sooooooo sorry for the loss of your precious sweet Cameo.


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I am sooo sorry Carina! :bysmilie: I haven't been on as much but it saddened me to read your post-RIP Cameo :innocent:


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Carina, I am so sorry for your loss of Cameo :grouphug: . It sounds like she was a very special little girl :wub: I'll be thinking of you :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

:smcry: My condolences to you and your family. :smcry: I am in shock and tears when I read your update. I will keep your family in my prayers. :hugging:


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

I am so very sorry to read the news...my heart goes out to you and your family :grouphug:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

oh carina, i am so sorry for your loss..... i will keep you and your family in my thoughts... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you much love and hugs today. Am thinking of you and will continue to pray for you and your family each day.

Cameo is now joining so many of our special loves, just on the other side where their joy is enormous. Hope these thoughts can bring you some peace.

With much sympathy,
Joanne and Mateo


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I just read this post I am so very sorry for the loss of your precious Cameo, my heart is breaking for you. When I read that Cadeau cried, I lost it. Again I am so very sorry. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

I'm so sorry Carina.

[attachment=46715:th_flame2.gif]


[attachment=46716ups_in_...en_Small.jpg]

Lynne & Angel


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

I am sooo very sorry for you loss of your pretty girl.. I'm praying for you.


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: im so sorry for ur loss :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

:grouphug: I am so sorry for your loss...RIP Sweet Cameo :grouphug:


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

Oh Carina, I am so sorry for your loss. My heart aches for you and your family. :crying 2:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Carina, I am shocked and so sad! You poor dear girl, I'm so sorry you have lost Cameo. I'm sending my hugs and hopes for a swift end to your sorrow. It will take some time to wrap my mind around this, so I know you must be devastated! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Carina, Bob and I are so very sorry. Our hearts are breaking for you.
Rest in Peace sweet Cameo.

Bob and Marsha


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Carina, 
It sounds like Cameo was waiting for you, and then, thought it best to go to Heaven when you stepped out of the room. Such an amazing, beautiful little girl. Cameo will be your Angel from now on. 

I'm crying with you, Carina. I'm deeply sorry. 
xoxoxox


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry. :smcry: My heart is breaking for you.... I will keep you in my prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please accept my very heartfelt condolences upon the loss of your beautiful Cameo. May it be somewhat of a consolation to you that she is now over the Bridge and I am sure has been greeted with hugs by all of our Malts who have gone before her. I certainly feel your pain since it brings back sad memories of when we lost our precious Angel just over a year ago. 

Rest in Peace Cameo and please be assured that we all feel your pain and sadness at this time.

Linda


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 11 2009, 01:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703294


> She's gone.
> 
> I can hardly believe it; as I type those words, I just can't wrap my mind around it. I think a part of me is numb. I had gone to visit her earlier tonight during visiting hours and I was very concerned about her breathing. I was afraid my visit was stressing her.
> 
> ...


 My heart felt condolences. We will continue to say prayers.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 11 2009, 02:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703294


> She's gone.
> 
> I can hardly believe it; as I type those words, I just can't wrap my mind around it. I think a part of me is numb. I had gone to visit her earlier tonight during visiting hours and I was very concerned about her breathing. I was afraid my visit was stressing her.
> 
> ...



I am so, so sorry, Carina. 

I am in tears.

I don't know what to say except that I pray God brings you comfort and peace. 

Rest in peace, precious darling Cameo.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. Rwst in peace Cameo.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am so very sorry, Carina. I know your heart is broken and wish I could help mend it for you. Only time can do that. Your sweet Cameo is at peace now as you know. May God grant you and Cadeau the strength to endure the pain of missing her and grieving your loss. Poor little Cadeau. Remember the love your dear Cameo and you shared will never die. I will keep you in my prayers. May time help to ease your grief. R.I.P. dear Cameo.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I am so very sorry..... :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

Carina,

How heartbreaking for you and your mom..........I'm so sorry.........may your precious girl rest in peace. She will always have a special place in your hearts. Losing one of our babes is like losing a child. The grief is the same. 

Big hugs, :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Cathy

[attachment=46735SCN1081_resized.jpg]


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Carina,

No words can express how sorry I feel about your loss. I pray that you will find the inner strength to persevere through your loss, and I am sure that you and Cameo will be reunited some day... I am truly sorry...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 11 2009, 02:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=703294


> She's gone.
> 
> I can hardly believe it; as I type those words, I just can't wrap my mind around it. I think a part of me is numb. I had gone to visit her earlier tonight during visiting hours and I was very concerned about her breathing. I was afraid my visit was stressing her.
> 
> ...




oh no :crying: :crying: I am so sorry :crying 2:


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Please accept my condolences... :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Carina,

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Oh, Carina, I'm just seeing this and cannot stop crying. I am so very sorry you have lost sweet Cameo. So very sorry. I know the loss is immense for you and precious little Cadeau. Just keep holding him close as you share your grief. I know he is probably kissing away your tears. Again, I am so very sorry, and I will certainly have you in my prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Kerry


----------



## mamamia (Jul 26, 2008)

Im so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I don't have words to adequately express how very sorry I am. Please know that my prayers are with you. May God give you peace and comfort at this very difficult time. 

:heart: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :heart:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Carina,

I don't know the words to say right now. :bysmilie: I'm at a loss. :smcry: 

I'm so very, very, truly sorry about your loss. I hope your heart is

able to heal soon, Carina. *Hugs to you* :grouphug: 

RIP, Cameo. I know you will be missed. :bysmilie:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I know I havent been as active of a member here on SM as I was in the past... but I read this whole thread... and it brought tears to my eyes. :bysmilie: You and your whole family are in my prayers... rayer: I am so sorry you have to endure this pain. :grouphug: :grouphug: :sorry:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

This is so sad. Carina, I'm SO sorry about your loss of Cameo. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 







Joy


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I am so sorry Carina - i am just now checking back in after being away. I am so so sorry. My heart goes out to you. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Mant heartfelt prayers to you and your family at this time. May Cameo rest in peace.


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss!!!! :bysmilie: May she rest in peace!

((HUGS)))


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Carina, hope you are ok.
Just wanted to let you know my thoughts and prayers are still with you and yours :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

You have my sincerest condolences.....


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i'm so sorry to hear this, my thoughts are with you and your family rayer: , may Cameo rest in peace 

:grouphug:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Thank you everyone for all your kind words, prayers, wonderful PMs. I have been comforted by them all. 

We couldn't stand to stay in Atlanta any longer after she passed and we took off the next morning. I had been up all night with only about an hours sleep, so I didn't drive the whole way. We stopped in NC and visited with my brother and SIL who hates dogs (she would say she likes them so long as they live outside and NEVER come in the house). Anyway, it took our minds off things for a while to visit with them. But it is like a kick in the gut to come back to reality. You know that feeling you have when you wake up from a nightmare and realize it isn't real and you are relieved? This is sort of the opposite. When I go to sleep or even get distracted for a while and then come back to reality I find the nightmare is real. 

Driving home the whole trip I kept anticipating the protest barks she used to give whenever we stopped. She always reminded us that she was there. She was one of those dogs that could always tell she was getting close to home and would start vocalizing about it. Cadeau is quiet as a mouse in the car (not so in other contexts). Mom and I talked through the trip and the horrible traffic about the million little details that made Cameo such a unique and precious girl.

I thought the drive home without her was bad, but getting here and finding all of the reminders of her was worse. Cadeau went straight to her crate to sniff and check it out. I walked around the house and picked up all her favorite toys and cuddled them. I even let Cadeau play with her FunnyMan toy which was sacred, he was never allowed before. That was her favorite toy before she came to us. It was ugly and as big as she was, but she loved it. 

It took us several hours before we figured out that the smell we thought was coming from the garbage disposal was actually coming from the fridge which must have broken down early on in our travels. It was not freezing or cooling the food, but instead seemed to be heating it. Throwing out hundreds of dollars worth of groceries and cleaning out the fridge became another distraction. A nicer one than my SIL, I suppose. 

I just spoke with the folks at deceased pet care. They are handling her remains. I chose a raspberry granite urn. It was the closest I could come to Cameo's color which was purple. I always had her in purple lead, purple bows, even purple dresses occaisionally. Though I frankly prefered to look at her coat without clothes covering it. She was the first Maltese I ever kept in long coat. Her hair was a very fine, fragile silk and it was easy to keep from matting. It broke easily, but didn't matt much. 

Anyway, I know I am rambling. I just want to thank everyone again. I have some recent photos of her that I will post soon.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

So sorry to hear this. It is heartbreaking to lose our little ones. May God give you peace and strength. I know your other pups will be a great comfort to you as you will be to them as they mourn Cameo too.
:bysmilie: :sorry:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Carina, I just read you last update. I felt so upset when you gave Cammie's little toy to Cadeau. I guess it really hit me too that she was gone. It will comfort him though. Tell you Mom that I am thinking of the both of you and the rest of the babies. She will watch over you'all and be your little angel~~~God Bless


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm just in tears. You have my sincere condolences :grouphug:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I'm bawling my eyes out when I read your update post :crying:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 13 2009, 03:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=705184


> Thank you everyone for all your kind words, prayers, wonderful PMs. I have been comforted by them all.
> 
> We couldn't stand to stay in Atlanta any longer after she passed and we took off the next morning. I had been up all night with only about an hours sleep, so I didn't drive the whole way. We stopped in NC and visited with my brother and SIL who hates dogs (she would say she likes them so long as they live outside and NEVER come in the house). Anyway, it took our minds off things for a while to visit with them. But it is like a kick in the gut to come back to reality. You know that feeling you have when you wake up from a nightmare and realize it isn't real and you are relieved? This is sort of the opposite. When I go to sleep or even get distracted for a while and then come back to reality I find the nightmare is real.
> 
> ...


You are not rambling ... you are grieving. 

My heart goes out to you during this difficult and sad time.

Prayers continue to come your way ... that you will find peace, comfort, and strength, in remembering what a wonderful Mommy you were to Cameo. 
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Cupcake2007 (Jan 22, 2008)

im so sorry to read this.

some people dont understand how much these little creatures mean to us...

they are our children...

im sure miss cameo is having the time of her life telling all the other doggies how spoiled her mommy made her!


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I don't know what to say Carina, the pain and sadness are all too familiar. :crying: :crying: :crying: 
I'm glad you got home safely. :grouphug:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I just saw this. Your little girl was very special. I can easily see why you kept her. You did the right thing by letting your other dog know she was gone. My parents always did that with their dogs. My mom got sick suddenly many years ago and was rushed to the hospital. Their dog sat in the family room window waiting and waiting for my mom to come home. I too think pets need to know when something is wrong. 
You are in my thoughts and prayers. I hope that when your grief subsides you will remember the happy thoughts that Cameo brought you.
With sincerest best wishes,
Deborah


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Dear Carina,

What can I say except I am so sorry for your loss. I too know the sadness. I lost my Tennessee Walking horse ( mare) very suddenly in October and there are still days that I briefly forget she is gone and then come back to the reality.

Your Cameo was such a little doll. She was as shiny as shiny could be and what an adorable face. Thank you for sharing the slide show with us. It is a mere window into all those memories you have.

Hugs to Cadeau. Know you did ther right thing in let him sniff her. If she just "disappeared " I believe he would constantly be looking for her. The vet had me do the same thing with my filly after her mom died. I know it helped her accept the finality of the loss, I hope it helped Cadeau. 

Again my thoughts and prayers to you and your family.


----------

